# Thought I would put a question out there



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, Hey & G'day...:lol:

I have a mare that is half appaloosa QH and half full QH. My mare is solid Chestnut (Deep Cherry Red but is darkening to Liver with dark dappling now that I have a rug on her). She does have a couple of dark spots on her flanks one is prominent when she is unruged. Does anyone out there know if the Solid colour with much darker occasional spots is seen in Appy's or is this an odd occurrence?

I would love to put her in foal, later on but worry if she would throw an Appaloosa, nothing against the Appaloosa, just not my preference.

The people I purchased her off never got her registered but mentioned to me that Freckles Gay Doc may be her sire, I am looking at getting a bloodtest done as it has been mentioned for me to do so, but am not sure how this will help me register my Mare. 

Cheers to you all, & spare a thought for the people in QLD Australia , who have been devastated by freak floods all over the state, especially those in towns surrounding Toowoomba, human lives have been lost and many have lost stock including horses.

It is heartbreaking to watch.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

First off - My heart goes out to our horsey friends from down under. I've been worried about all of the Aussie members of our forum. I sincerely hope that all turns out well for them.

Second - I have seen appys with dark spots rather than lighter spots. There is a term for it, but I sure can't remember it, nor can I remember whether it is desireable or not...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Is what you are seeing - a darker spot on a darkened coat - more like an appy type spot, or could it be a bend-or spot? Like this:











These are occasional spots that crop up on the coats of chestnuts, bays, and palominos from time to time...completely unrelated to the LP gene.

To my understanding (and I could completely be wrong) the appy genetics don't CREATE darker spots...they uncover existing spots already genetically programed in the horse's coat.


Unrelated to your final question, however. 

I _believe_, if your horse is half appaloosa, and you breed your horse to another non-colored stallion, there is a chance your foal could be spotted, but it's not a huge one. 

And all my best wishes and thoughts are with you guys right now. I hope the flooding clears out as quickly as possible with no more loss of life.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would guess it is a Bend Or spot too. Can you show us pics? We love pics!

Indy at this stage further loss of life is inevitable. Fortunately for me I am well away from the area affected, but unfortunately I am also too far away to help. Currently there are 79 people missing, with 10 confirmed dead.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Chiilaa, that is terrible to hear.  I hope it is over soon. You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just as you replied, two men were found, so the official death toll is 12 now


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey thanks for the info everyone so far, 
I can't post a photo as yet I need to transfer photo's on Camera to a memory stick...the spot is only small about the size of a 20c piece and is not black just darker then the rest of her, it is a perfect circle though. I will post picks of my darling girl as soon as I get the chance to transfer over...until then keep smiling everyone.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Rawlo, bend-or spots can be black or brown, big or little, round or irregular, and appear singly or in full force...lol

Here are a few more examples:



























If I remember correctly, they all trace back to one TB stallion bearing the same name (though they are now seen in most breeds)


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Indy, cheers for the info, hope to do photo transfer over the weekend as I would love to get some picks up and running...will post on Monday, maybe...(I only get access to internet via work, so check in before work, at lunch and after work if I get the chance).


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

My guess would be her spot has nothing to do with any LP (appaloosa) coloration. There ARE occasionally Appaloosas which have a solid base color with darker appaloosa spots, but they normally show other LP characteristics as well--- Does she have any of the characteristics associated with LP? Any mottled pink/dark skin around lips, eyes, between her back legs, under her tail? Any white sclera (do the "white of her eye" show at the corners of her eye?) Are her hooves striped vertically light and dark, in the absence of white leg markings?


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Laura,

My mare doesn't show any other Appy trate...with the exception of her striped (very, very hard / tough feet). She does not show white of eye or mottled skin. Thanks for all the info, I have appreciated the replys...I had never heard of a Bend-or-spot before so already I'm learning from helpful people...My eyes and ears are always open for new info.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Those are called grease spots. Typically they're seen mostly on Pali's and Chestnuts, but can pop up on anything... has nothing to do with appy


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bend Or spots are named for the TB with the same name. That horse was the first horse recognized with a darker spot than his main body color. 

Your QH-Appy cross mare could possibly foal a spotted/throw-back to your mare's Appy breeding. Not always happens though.

There is a Hall of Fame Appaloosa stallion who reportedly was the offspring of a solid colored QH dam and solid QH colored sire neither had any known Appaloosa genes in their pedigrees. For reference only, the Stallion was Colida.


----------

